# I won a trip to anywhere in Canada...



## Ellis2ca (Feb 10, 2006)

I won a trip (airfare for two) to anywhere in Canada... I live in Mexico City, and I have to depart and return before July 31.   I will probably never do a trip like this again, so I want to go where I would like it the best.

Where should I go, and when is the best time to go, for 30 days?   I would like warm weather and whatever amount of rain, and I prefer when there are concerts and symphonies and cultural events.

I can go to Montreal and Quebec and Toronto and Niagra Falls...

Or I can go to Vancouver and Victoria...

If I go to Montreal-Quebec-Toronto-Niagra Falls, how do you suggest I split up the 30 days?

And if I go to Vancouver-Victoria, how do you suggest I split up the 30 days?

Which is the most beautiful of these cities?   I like old European cities, but I also like modern cities.  I am not much for sports.

Which has the best symphonies and concerts and theater?  

Thanks.   Ellis


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 10, 2006)

I have only gone to Niagra Falls area in Canada. I would highly recommend going there. Niagra is also has a very large wine producing area with lots of wineries. The town has done a real nice job the past couple of years making things very tourist friendly. The falls are just something you have to see once, like the grand canyon.


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Feb 10, 2006)

I would do some research on the Mont Tremblant area in Quebec. There are many resorts there and even though it is still on my list of places that I have not been but want to go what attracts my interest is the European flare of the area. Other than this I can tell you that Niagra Falls will only hold your interest for a day or two and wherever you go there are many faires but traveling through the mountains is time consuming.  I'm not sure how close Montreal is to Mont Tremblant but there is much culture to be had there. Also the St Lawrence Seaway might be driveable from the Tremblant area. Good luck


----------



## CSB (Feb 11, 2006)

I can't comment on the west part of the country - Vancouver, Victoria.

As for the east, Toronto, Niagara, Montreal and Quebec City would be a wonderful trip. There would be lots of driving involved since they are some distance apart. Toronto to Niagara is a 1 hour drive. Toronto to Montreal is 5-6 hours drive. Montreal to Quebec is, I think about 2 hours.

There is lots to do and see in Toronto in the summer. Weather is nice and many special activities are planned by the city. Niagara Falls is great to visit. Many ways to see the falls including boat that goes near, tunnels that go behind, revolving restaurant for high up viewing etc.  Quebec City is wonderful. French is spoken mostly here and it is so much fun. The old city is just like Europe with narrow streets, street artists, street performances etc. Although I have been to Montreal, I did not site-see much and can't tell you much about it. They have a old part of the city that has wonderful restaurants. 

If you are coming to Toronto, if you had more specific dates, I could try to find out what events, concerts, plays are happening on those dates.


----------



## Kay H (Feb 11, 2006)

The Canadian Rockies held me spellbound.  Can't be specific on where to stay because we moved around (non timeshare) but being from Mexico you may not have seen mountains as beautiful as the Rockies.  Hope you choose a good location.


----------



## mikey0531 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hard choice.  I agree though with the beauty of the Rockies.  Nice things to see would be Banff/Lake Louise -- Whistler BC is pretty.  But, I think if you're looking for something with a European flair, I'd probably go to Montreal and take a trip to Quebec City as well.  And, if you choose to be in that end of the country, drive to Toronto and then you, for sure, need to see Niagara Falls   We really enjoyed the Maid of the Mist (a boat that takes you very close to the falls).  And, you get soaked


----------



## krisj (Feb 11, 2006)

I would split the time between Vancouver (for culture), Victoria (for European flair -- double-decker busses, Parlaiment building, Empress hotel, Royal BC Museum), Whistler (awesome mountain scenery, waterfalls, golf, outdoor sports, world-class resort experience)  and somwhere on the west side of Vancouver Island for whale-watching, old-growth forests, bears, fishing and other nature tours.

Kris


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Feb 12, 2006)

*East or West*

Being from the East, I am of course tempted to suggest our area, being Toronto, Niagara an a trip to Montreal and or Quebec city.  Niagara is truly oneof the wonders of the world and the city may be the ultiate tourist trap (at least on the Canadian side), but you can only spend so much time there.

Toronto is my home town and a great place to live but I wouldn't come here as a toursit.

Montreal and Quebec are wonderfull too.

But 30 days is a long time.

I have been out west several times and nothing can beat the Vancouver, Whistler and Victoria area.

I would try to combine my flight from Mexico.  For added cost, fly into Vancouver, spend 10 to 15 day there and fly to Toronto and do the east, if you can.  IT would be well worth the additional cost.

Dan


----------



## Zac495 (Feb 12, 2006)

Mont Tremblant is beautiful! We absolutely adored it. Niagra Falls is incredible. This summer we're off to see British Columbia. We intend to start in Seattle and then take the ferry to Victoria. If you go to Victoria, you could take the ferry and see Seattle, too. What a tough (but wonderful) decision you have to make!


----------



## EAM (Feb 12, 2006)

*Montreal*

Montreal has a nice jazz festival every summer.  It also has some interesting architecture (one of the churches has an incredibly ornate interio and has a great light show!).  

IMHO, the Montreal Botanical Garden is unusually beautiful, particularly the oriental sections.

If you plan to go to Quebec, it really helps to know enough French to read the signs.  The signage in Quebec is almost entirely in French.  Even the KFC's are PFK's      The few exceptions are some stores who still use their English brand names.


----------



## SteveH (Feb 12, 2006)

*Ottawa*

Ottawa hasn't been mentioned and since you mentioned culture Ottawa would be a great stop between Montreal and Toronto.  We have:
the National Art Gallery http://national.gallery.ca/
the National Art Centre http://www.nac-cna.ca/splash.htm
and the Museum of Civilization. http://www.civilization.ca/
Just to name a few plus cultural festivals all summer long.    Plenty of culture and a beautiful city.  http://www.ottawatourism.ca/
Steve 
www.ottawabandb.com


----------



## Ellis2ca (Feb 15, 2006)

*East or West... Both are best...*

Thanks to everybody for your great advice.  You have made it very difficult for me to decide between East and West.  I think everybody should have this problem, and do his homework like I did.   I read about the various symphonies and theaters, East and West... And I saw videos and pictures of Ottawa, and Montreal, and Quebec, and Niagra Falls, and Toronto... and... I also saw videos and read about Victoria, and Whistler, and Banff, and Vancouver... and so now I want to go to East and West... 

It is amazing how much more I know about Canada now, than I did before I won the trip to Canada.   I suggest everybody should pretend they won a trip to anywhere in Mexico, or anywhere in England, or anywhere in Italy, or anywhere else... Let's take a trip around the world.... Then try to decide where you should visit in 30 days... Wow!  You can't believe how much you can learn on the internet, without even travelling!

East or West... Both are Best...

In the end, I wanted to go to both but I decided to take the trip only to the West based on economics, and not on which is better, because both are best.  It costs a few hundred dollars more per person to fly to Vancouver from Mexico City, than to Montreal or Quebec... So it makes sense to take the more expensive route this time, and I'll pay for the less expensive route next time.

Thanks to everybody, I am very grateful to all of you for your great advice...  I look forward to getting to know your great country soon and I will let you know how it turns out.  

- Ellis2ca

P.S.... I also learned about Hockey, and now I also am a big Canada fan for the games in the Olympics...


----------



## Neesie (Feb 15, 2006)

*Everyone should be so lucky!*

Lucky you!  I  hope you enjoy your trip west.  My family went to Whistler for summer of 2002 and enjoyed it immensely!  I am not very athletic either, and I didn't think I was going to love a "new" planned community, but I did.  It is wonderful that the majority of their parking is underground and the streets are paved and pedestrian-only for the most part.  We were able to buy passes to ride the gondola all the way to the top of Whistler Mountain.  You can eat at the ski chalet at the top and walk around and take fantastic pictures of the scenery.  We were not afraid to let our teenagers to wander around town looking in all the little shops and eateries.  It was a great atmosphere.  

There are several provencial parks surrounding Whistler.  Many have easy hiking trails that will take you to beautiful look-outs or waterfalls.  You can arrange for a fishing expedition, ride ATV's or go horseback riding.  

I'm sorry we missed the excursion to Victoria, it looks like it is beautiful.  One of the most beautiful botanical gardens, Buchart Gardens (may not be spelling it correctly) is in Vancouver, B.C.  

I love your suggestion to research a destination before going.  I get so excited about learning about new places it is just a habit I have.  Hubby laughed when we went to New Orleans and he overheard the horse & buggy drivers talk about the cities history.  He told me I could give a better tour!  

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## asp (Feb 15, 2006)

Butchart Gardens is a fabulous display garden - but it is on Vancouver Island, near Victoria.  

Vancouver does have a several fabulous gardens though that are not always on people's lists - The UBC Botanical is acres of gardens in a more casual display, plus it is adjacent the Naitobe Japanese gardens, built in memory of a Japanese man who tried to promote peace in the world in the 30's.  It is a classical Japanese Garden, and well worth a visit.  Nearby is the Museum of Anthropology - where the building itself is memorable.

The Van Dusen gardens, constructed mid town on a former golf course, is an extensive botanical garden.  Dr. Sun Yat Sen is a downtown (Chinatown) classical Chinese garden seldom seen outide of China. It can provide a serene half hour in the midst of a busy city day.

More frequently seen by tourists is the Queen Elizabeth park quarry gardens, aslo mid town (33rd and Cambie approx).  This display garden is quite spectacular, free, and often has wedding groups.  The restaurant, Seasons in the Park is generally excellent, with good city and mountain views.


----------



## CSB (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for letting us know what you decided. 

I was hoping you would say the east because that is my stomping ground, but now I am thinking about what a wonderful time you will have out west!  

I love your attitude and how you have researched the trip. Looking forward to hearing about it when you get back


----------



## eal (Feb 15, 2006)

*fascinating thread!*

I haven't responded to this thread because I love all of Canada, although living in the west makes me a little biased in that direction.  Thanks for sharing your thoughts and your final decision; I  think you made a wise choice to go west first and keep the east in mind for another vacation.  Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 3, 2006)

Both are very nice, it depends on what you want.  If you can split both East and West and pay for the airfare between yourself, that is probably best.  Vancouver / Calgary to Toronto and Montreal is likely around 300$ one way per person if you plan early.    

Since you say you prefer concerts, cultral events and symphonies, I would probably vote for the East if having to choose.  Likely route Montreal, Quebec city, Ottawa, Toronto, Niagara Falls.  Do you want to drive or rent a car or would you prefer to leave it simple and perhaps take the train?
www.viarail.ca
They have a 10 day corridor pass for something around mid 200$ which if you plan it right, you can suppliment with some rental cars and relax and not worry about getting around.  That works if you stay downtown in Montreal and Toronto..

If you are doing the east, Montreal international Jazz Festival June 29-July 9 is excellent.  This year BBKing is playing June 28.
http://www.montrealjazzfest.com/

Hope this helps but whatever you decide, I think you well enjoy your trip..


----------



## Ellis2ca (Mar 7, 2006)

*Very upset to tell you this:*

I am very upset to tell you this: my girl friend who I was going to go to Canada with did NOT get a Visa to the U.S.A., so she cannot fly on the airplane that stops in Dallas, Texas, so she cannot go to Canada with me.

She was rejected even though she has lived in my house for six years... she showed them she has a bank account... she carried a letter from where she works... she has a daughter and granddaughter and two sons that live in Mexico City... and she carried a letter from me saying that she would travel with me and I would be responsible for all her expenses.   

The Consul gave her a letter saying that she was rejected because she could not demonstrate that she is stable...  and that she cannot appeal the decision... and she should save her money and not apply again for at least six months.  

The $100 fee to apply for a Visa, by the way, was not returned.  

About the same time, they gave a student Visa to the former spokesman for the Taliban government of Afghanistan, who was also honored with entrance to Yale University.  

I could not change the route to a direct flight from Mexico City to Canada, because I won the tickets on American Airlines and they all stop in Dallas.  She is forced to have a Visa to the United States, which she didn't want to visit, she only had to catch another flight from Dallas to Canada, and then again on the return trip.

So... with a broken heart... I am going to go with my son, who is very happy to go, and I am happy to go with him too... but it really hurts because she is an outstanding and very good person, and this was supposed to be her trip.

On the other hand... I have promised her that I will take her to Canada some other day, (she didn't ask me to promise this... in fact, she says she is very glad that I will go with my son...)  So now I just hope I can keep my promise to take her to Canada some day.

- Ellis


----------



## Kola (Mar 7, 2006)

How come nobody mentioned the most interesting destinations: Canada's NORTHERN region ?  Hey, you have 30 days ! Explore and take the best choice of lifetime memories: Nunavut, Yukon..., that's really cool !   :
http://www.keepexploring.ca/microsite/us_comesee/catalog.do?path=home.catalog.northernRegion

Kola


----------



## X-ring (Mar 7, 2006)

*Avoid watching the DVD "Over Canada"*

If you have difficulty choosing which region of Canada to visit now, do yourself a favour and avoid watching the DVD "Over Canada" 

http://www.overcanada.com/oc-100-about/news/oc100-subnews.html

I made the mistake of watching it in an electronics store showroom a couple of years ago and it *MADE* me buy a widescreen HD Sony TV and DVD player.

The photography of our beautiful land from sea to sea to sea is absolutely stunning. You will want to visit every single region - even Quebec City during the chilly Winter Carnival!


----------



## swift (Apr 11, 2006)

I have been peeping through the Canadian posts thinking about a return trip out there. We are from the Santa Rosa area in California. This was one of the first vacations my husband and I made after getting married, 18 years ago. As I am reading through this thread it got me reminiscing. We flew into Burlingame, Vermont and rented a car there. We then drove up through Montreal and onto Quebec. From there we drove through New Brunswick down to Portland, Maine. Then on to New Hampshire and finely back to Vermont to catch our plane home. We did this over a two week period in September. It was beautiful !!! I would love to do it again.


----------



## breezylawn (May 19, 2006)

We have only been to Toronto, BUT, we fell in love with a little town outside of Niagra Falls, called "Niagara on the Lake".  It's delightful.  It's charming.  Niagra Falls itself is fun on the Sea Mist tour, but that's about it.
Too tacky otherwise.  But I'm sure there are many places in Canada that are lovely.  If you like small town charm, try our suggestion. Have fun.


----------



## jesuis1837 (May 19, 2006)

Kola,

I do LIVE in the Great North of Quebec, they call it here Nunavik territory, if you love fishing, it is definitely the place to be!  

Good luck Ellis with your trip and next time please visit our side (east coast!)

Montreal and Quebec old town are a great place to be (european flavor for sure!) As written before there is Jazz festival in Montreal but there's just for laughs festival, fireworks festival and so on...  Party all summer long in Motrea-Quebec area and for great landscape there is Nova Scotia with the Cape Breton Island tour (Cabot's trail) that stuns me few years ago when i visited there  Lovely place....


----------



## Rmelnyk (May 19, 2006)

Go West...go West...go West...
R


----------



## Parkplace (Jun 13, 2006)

You can easily do Vancouver/Victoria/Tofino/Whistler/Banff


Spend  7 days in Vancouver
          8 days on Vancouver Island and Victoria
          2 days in Whistler
          7 days in Banff

Which gives you 4 days to play with.

Vancouver to Victoria takes 1 hour 30 minutes by ferry.  Driving up island is easy with many towns and villages along the way.
Vancouver to Whistler takes about 1 1/2 hours to 2 hours
Whistler to Banff takes about 10 hours so you would likely stay overnight somewhere in between.  Kelowna would be a nice stop over.

British Columbia is the most beautiful province I think.


----------

